# iTunes protected MPEG-4 audio files



## Neltron (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, well, I'm sure this has been asked before, but I couldn't find anything from various searches, so I figured I'd start a new topic. Hope nobody minds. I'm sure I'm not the only one annoyed with this stupid file format. I have found only one way of converting these files into media that can be used outside of iTunes & iPod, and that's burning them onto a disc and then ripping them back onto my computer using a program other than iTunes. There used to be nice easy software to convert the old iTunes files but I haven't been able to find anything since they switched. Here's my question: is there any other faster way of doing this, or is the burning method pretty much the only hope? Thanks in advance.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

There are programs that convert one audio format to another, but they don't work on copy protected files, so burning and ripping is the only thing that works.

If you don't want you keep the discs you can use a CD-RW, erase it and keep re-using it.


----------



## Neltron (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I've been doing. I pretty much figured you'd say that, but I was hoping some wonderful person had found a way to do it more quickly. Oh well, thanks anyway.


----------

